# Rookie slips jack on Fisher MMII / To low to remount



## rjocean1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm an amateur. I have a new Fisher MMII on a 2008 Toyota Tundra SR5. I took the plow off, but leaned it forward while jack lock was half disengaged. Plow slipped and, of course, jack is now locked into it's highest position (leaning the plow into it's lowest position) plow is now to low (3 inches) to remount on truck.......... Help!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Put a jack under it and raise it back up.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I had that happen and used a 10' 2"x6" as a lever and another 2"x8" as a fulcrum. Put the lever under the brace behind the jack and it'll lift it high enough to get the jack back where it should be. The problem with using a jack is that there is nowhere to put it unless you've got one of those scissor types.


----------



## rjocean1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fester,
Thanks for the Help! Which part would be best to put the jack under?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

rjocean1;710768 said:


> Fester,
> Thanks for the Help! Which part would be best to put the jack under?


The part that's too low... cmon dude, If you can't figger this out, should you really be driving around with a huge chunk of metal on the front of your truck???:crying: Do people really not have that much common sense? Sorry for flaming on you, but jeesh...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

In2toys;710890 said:


> The part that's too low... cmon dude, If you can't figger this out, should you really be driving around with a huge chunk of metal on the front of your truck???:crying: Do people really not have that much common sense? Sorry for flaming on you, but jeesh...


DITTO, that says it all


----------



## amilehighplowin (Jan 11, 2009)

In2toys;710890 said:


> The part that's too low... cmon dude, If you can't figger this out, should you really be driving around with a huge chunk of metal on the front of your truck???:crying: Do people really not have that much common sense? Sorry for flaming on you, but jeesh...


man....just what I was thinking,


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I was thinking I hope he isn't waiting to plow till he gets an answer.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

why not just pick the damn thing up with the chain then set the jack under it?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

illiniplower;712381 said:


> why not just pick the damn thing up with the chain then set the jack under it?


uh, it's a minute mount.......
oops, just saw your sig- you don't have any fishers- MM systems have the whole lift frame come off as a unit- can't lift anything until the frame (which is what he dropped) is attached to the truck


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

why bother with jacks, fulcrums and levers? just roll the thing on its face, adjust the peg-leg and flip it back down. 

On a side note, be careful with that peg leg, I almost lost my finger in one this fall when it collapsed like you described. 3 stiches on the bottom of my finger and 2 top. I always double check the lock is in place properly before dismounting the plows now.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

BSDeality;712842 said:


> why bother with jacks, fulcrums and levers? just roll the thing on its face, adjust the peg-leg and flip it back down.
> 
> On a side note, be careful with that peg leg, I almost lost my finger in one this fall when it collapsed like you described. 3 stiches on the bottom of my finger and 2 top. I always double check the lock is in place properly before dismounting the plows now.


I've rolled my plow on it's face a few times to adjust the jacket stand but it's a 7.5' light duty fisher.

OUCH! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Tundra's only get 7ft and 7.5 rd. They are real lite.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Let the air out of your front tires to lower the truck to the right height for the plow:waving:


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

thats why i love this place.....somebody comes looking for advice.....




and boy dont they get it


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Come on guys, we've all been a rookie at one point. The first Fisher I hooked up a didn't compress the lift piston and man was that a pain in the ass to get on. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

*too low to mount.......*

Put a floor jack under it next where the foot comes down to keep plow at right height.
will lift plow frame up to right height so you can put plow on truck.....

had that problem once.....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You know- I agree we ALL had to start somewhere, but the thing that get's me is no one around here asking for help seems to have ever read the instructions for the brand new plow they just had installed or talked to the dealer they bought it from (or the guy who sold them the truck)!

Fisher not only gives you this nice little handy instruction manual with troubleshooting info and maintenance for your plow setup ( I would think the other manufacturers do too...) but the MM series had instructions on the back of the blade right next to the levers you need to work!

We've all had this problem at one time, but I would wager most of us figured out the issue and how to fix it without internet help..... If problem solving skills are lacking for minor issues with mounting and demounting your plow, what are you going to do at 2am in a blizzard at a remote account when something breaks down?
Seriously, if you follow the instructions from the plow manufacturer there is no need for jacks, frames, levers, dollys.....


----------



## 207 (Jan 11, 2008)

I may be missunderstanding the problem, but when I've needed to raise up my fisher MM so I could line up the height with my truck I just pick up on the frame part to the desired height and have a buddy pull the pin so the leg lowers and then engage the pin to lock it in. I'm fairly fit, but I'm no body builder. It's not that heavy.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Rule of thumb...Think before asking...thats what I tell my kids...that being said...Since your new to the wonderful life of plowing, check things twice before you go backing away from the plow when dismounting...make sure your jack is secured with the locking rod, make sure you've disconnected the pins completely...make sure your cables are disconnected...like said before in this thread by many..we've all been rookies..we all start somewhere...just think about what your doing...these things wont happen...on another note..welcome to the plowers life..and good luck with your business!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

ahoron;714282 said:


> Let the air out of your front tires to lower the truck to the right height for the plow:waving:


Great Idea!!! That is using your head!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

In2toys;710890 said:


> The part that's too low... cmon dude, If you can't figger this out, should you really be driving around with a huge chunk of metal on the front of your truck???:crying: Do people really not have that much common sense? Sorry for flaming on you, but jeesh...


Hahah exactly.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mick;710712 said:


> I had that happen and used a 10' 2"x6" as a lever and another 2"x8" as a fulcrum. Put the lever under the brace behind the jack and it'll lift it high enough to get the jack back where it should be. The problem with using a jack is that there is nowhere to put it unless you've got one of those scissor types.


Thanks mick....i have done this before also....more when its to low. The jack does not work well at all. Thanks for the input


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

rjocean1;710644 said:


> I'm an amateur. I have a new Fisher MMII on a 2008 Toyota Tundra SR5. I took the plow off, but leaned it forward while jack lock was half disengaged. Plow slipped and, of course, jack is now locked into it's highest position (leaning the plow into it's lowest position) plow is now to low (3 inches) to remount on truck.......... Help!!


Seriously..... Why are you guys slamming this guy?
He said that he is an amateur...admits his mistake...and this is the "Non-Commercial Snow Removal (Home Owners, Enthusiasts, Etc) Thread"
Guy just needs a little help.

W..T..?...

rjocean I wish I could help but I am not familiar with Fishers MMII mounting system.

S


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

justme-;727309 said:


> You know- I agree we ALL had to start somewhere, but the thing that get's me is no one around here asking for help seems to have ever read the instructions for the brand new plow they just had installed or talked to the dealer they bought it from (or the guy who sold them the truck)!
> 
> Fisher not only gives you this nice little handy instruction manual with troubleshooting info and maintenance for your plow setup ( I would think the other manufacturers do too...) but the MM series had instructions on the back of the blade right next to the levers you need to work!
> 
> ...


Give the person a break,get off your soapbox as I am really sure you have pulled some dumb **** off too,we all have and not one of us here is any better of a person than another.Hell all i have been fixing this winter is screw ups people have been making in vehicle repairs.Some are from the normal not bothering to check fluids,and some are from people who already knew it all and tried to fix it and made the problem worse.Be thankful in the fact the person came to us here to at least ask the question and some help and show some courtesy to others as the toes you step on today maybe connected to the ass you have to kiss tomorrow.Quit the ******** harassment, answer the question or dont bother to respond at all.Get over yourselves nobody is so good as to not to make a mistake and have to ask for help.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Really?
Do you think YOU'D need to come here to ask that question?
Do you think the manufacturer just prints owner manuals and brightly colored "Hey Dumba$$" stickers and pastes them on the plow blade just for the expense?

Have I made that mistake? Sure- but I didn't need to ask anyone how to fix it... Did I try dismounting my MM without pressing the lift angle all the way down first? Yup- but I READ THE BOOK and what do you know, there was the answer!

Common sense- There seems to be a lack of it in the world these days.... Come with a real question, a serious concern, a problem answered by a simple RTFM or a general lack of common sense and I, as well as all the other members here jump in with answers and helpful pointers. 

How many quotes can I add- God helps he who helps himself.... You can't fix stupid....RTFM....??
The person who can;t figure out a floor jack to raise the blade ot a 4x4 lever and fulcrum is going to be messaging next that they're stuck in the driveway asking for what to do next....

Think before you jump to conclusions.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

justme-;767761 said:


> Really?
> Do you think YOU'D need to come here to ask that question?
> Do you think the manufacturer just prints owner manuals and brightly colored "Hey Dumba$$" stickers and pastes them on the plow blade just for the expense?
> 
> ...


I did think before I posted unlike you have done.What I am saying is if a person makes a mistake, there is NO reason to humilitate them like you and others have done.As far as a lack of common sense,you may very well be right but there is no reason for the bashing.Its uncalled for,and only makes you look like a complete tool in posting the nonsense.I totally disagree with your rhetoric and name calling to solve a problem and leads no one any closer to a solution.BTW serious question here too for everyone how do we all know for certain this person can read AND comprehend that F'n Manual or the stickers on the plow??Your comments in that context should be some real support to help them out huh?I know two people right now who are like this,and they are very good people.Think before you post.


----------

